# Conan OBrien's unfunny jab at the kindle fire



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

found this online this morning. I guess conan was trying to be funny

http://mashable.com/2011/12/21/conan-kindle-fire-video/


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not just saying this because of this skit, but I've never liked Conan.  I might have heard him say maybe 3 funny things in all the time he's been around.  I don't understand the appeal.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, starting off stating that it was Amazon's answer to the iPad let's you know he's just looking to fill air time and doesn't really know what he's talking about. As an aside, I've never found OBrien to be particularly funny - but that just me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .not very funny. . .and the guy wasn't even a very good look alike for Jeff Bezos.

I never thought Conan was very funny either, or Leno. . . .now Jimmy Fallon, he definitely has his moments. . .he was great on SNL last week -- especially the Michael Buble Christmas Duets segment. . . . .


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I like Conan but this skit was not the best. Jimmy Fallon is great - love his thank you notes.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Definitely not one of the better skits...Actually, pretty lame!!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I love Conan, but that joke wasn't all that funny. Win some, lose some, I guess.

Conan did an iPad 2 skit too:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20039408-71.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .not very funny. . .and the guy wasn't even a very good look alike for Jeff Bezos.
> 
> I never thought Conan was very funny either, or Leno. . . .now Jimmy Fallon, he definitely has his moments. . .he was great on SNL last week -- especially the Michael Buble Christmas Duets segment. . . . .


I am a Conan fan, though I can't say I watch him all that much. I was all ready to laugh at the Fire, but the skit just wasn't that good.

Also, a friend of mine was a waiter at a hotel where he served Jimmy Fallon while he was still on SNL. According to my friend he exhibited obvious signs of drug use, though for all I know he could just have said that because he was unhappy with the tip.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I am a Conan fan, though I can't say I watch him all that much. I was all ready to laugh at the Fire, but the skit just wasn't that good.


I am the same way; I am a fan of Conan (although I do watch him regularly thanks to TiVo) and was hoping for something funny, but the Fire skit was just meh at best, and just plain unfunny.

I think his regular writers are either phoning it in this week, or they're on vacation already and the B Team Writers are filling in.

Weaksauce.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know, I found Conan's take on Final Cut Pro X to be quite hysterical.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxKYuF9pENQ


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I am a Conan fan, though I can't say I watch him all that much. I was all ready to laugh at the Fire, but the skit just wasn't that good.
> 
> Also, a friend of mine was a waiter at a hotel where he served Jimmy Fallon while he was still on SNL. According to my friend he exhibited obvious signs of drug use, though for all I know he could just have said that because he was unhappy with the tip.


sounds like me just about every day this past summer, looped on sudafed and benadryl (and sometimes heavy meds for the RA  )


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Not a fan either.  And thought the skit was lame.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't care about Conan or the skit one way or the other, but what I found interesting was this statement in the article below the video:

_
"In fact, Amazon says its selling 1 million Kindle products (which includes more than just the Kindle Fire) each week."_

Within that sentence, there's also a link to the article that the quote came from: 
http://mashable.com/2011/12/16/amazon-kindle-fire-1-million-sold-each-week/

Isn't that the first time _ever_ that Amazon has actually announced a specific number of sales?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Isn't that the first time _ever_ that Amazon has actually announced a specific number of sales?


Maybe they still haven't. A million Kindle products is pretty vague. What's a Kindle product?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Maybe they still haven't. A million Kindle products is pretty vague. What's a Kindle product?


It said something about that number including all the Kindles in the product line.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

The Kindle Fire skit was somewhat funny, but the iPad 2 one was HILARIOUS.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm with most of you. I just don't get the appeal. I'll stop there. My Mama always told me if I didn't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The guy playing Jeff Bezos is a friend of mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't care about Conan or the skit one way or the other, but what I found interesting was this statement in the article below the video:
> 
> _
> "In fact, Amazon says its selling 1 million Kindle products (which includes more than just the Kindle Fire) each week."_
> ...


LOL, Susan, ya gotta start coming around more, we had a couple discussions going on about that last week! One in Let's Talk Kindle...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL, Susan, ya gotta start coming around more, we had a couple discussions going on about that last week! One in Let's Talk Kindle...
> 
> Betsy


Last week I was knee-deep in finals...


----------

